# Good Treat??



## PeaceLove&Hedgies (Jun 26, 2015)

Is this a good treat for Daisy?
Amazon.com : Sunseed Company-Vita Prima Hedgehog Treat-Wigglers & Berries 2.5 Ounce : Pet Supplies


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

No, not really. It's made up of freeze dried meal worms and dried fruits. Hedgehogs are not able to properly chew dried fruits and can get them stuck on the roof of their mouth (requiring the intervention of a vet to remove) or choke on them. Then of course freeze dried things don't have moisture in them, which can result in an impaction (which would also need a vet to treat). 

It's better to feed either live insects or canned insects, and of course fresh fruits or veggies as treats.

Edit: Not seeing the full ingredients list, but the pictures makes it look like there is some sort of seed in it as well. Hedgehogs don't eat nuts or seeds. They don't really have the teeth for them. They are also a choking hazard.


----------



## PeaceLove&Hedgies (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you! I usually feed Daisy some blueberries, mealworms, and scrambled eggs as treats. I was just wondering if she'd like these better.


----------

